# HTML Fragment in Bean erzeugen?



## GhostfaceChilla (6. Jul 2015)

Hallo Leute 
In 2 Tagen ist es so weit, ich schreibe meine letzte Prüfung für dieses Jahr. Jetzt haben wir für Web-Anwendungen eine Probeklausur bekommen und ich weis gerade nicht mehr weiter. Es wird folgende Frage gestellt: 
Entwickeln Sie in der Klasse Artikel eine Methode toKaestchen(), die für den Artikel ein HTML-Fragment erzeugt, das im Browser ein Ankreuzkästchen mit Text und Bild in folgendem Format erzeugt: ....

Wie soll das gehen?Mit einem String funktioniert das nicht, ich hätte das eher so gereglt, das ich ebstimmte get und set Methoden programmiert hätte un diese dann in der View mit <jsp:getProperty ... /> abgefragt. Wsa meint ihr?Gibt es vllt. einen weg das anders hinzubekommen?

-GhostfaceChilla-


----------



## JeromeC (15. Jul 2015)

Ist jetzt wohl schon zu spät, aber für's Protokoll: Hast du es denn mal mit String ausprobiert?
Du kannst in String eine Zeichenkette packen, ob da HTML-Tags drin sind oder nicht, interessiert die Bean oder den String nicht.


----------

